# Formula For FPS



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

http://utopiaprogramming.com/ke/KineticEnergy.html#

This calculator was within 5 fps of my bow.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks i am going to a friends this weekend and he is getting a chrony
we'll see if it works

I got 278fps
with 60.1 kinetic


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Seems good on KE too


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

It was pretty accurate on my Omen. It calculated 326 for speed compared to 331 from the chrono. 91ft-lbs of KE.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine estimated 251.5 fps and 51.7 ft/lbs of KE.


----------

